
Tesla and FBI prevented $1M ransomware hack at Gigafactory Nevada - PatrolX
https://electrek.co/2020/08/27/tesla-fbi-prevent-ransomware-hack-gigafactory-nevada/
======
tempsy
Ransomware attack that impacts Tesla vehicles would probably be the worst case
scenario for the company.

Not sure how vulnerable they are to that but it keeps me from buying cars that
are too heavily reliant on electronic controls...

------
afrcnc
court docs don't say the victim is tesla

this is pure speculation

